# [email protected] Countess of Chester-



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

New to the forum-wish i found it earlier!

Started IuI this week, 1st scan is on Monday so  that we have the right amount to continue! Makes it a little easier knowing i am not alone and so many of you can understand-unless the've been there people can be a little unsympathetic. (when i had my last m/c i got _'atleast you know you can get pregnant'_-found that one particulary helpful! )

Finally ended up on IUI after (short version) 8m/cs-longest was twins at 20wks, then had laps and god knows how many others op/bloods and wonderful bits and bobs, were told by 3 different consultants that we were infertile and had no chance of ever having children. So started looking into adoption- before we started we thought we have one last go. Got refered by docs to nuffield and then had tests at Liverpool womens that said i have Antiphospholipid syndrome, Countess are dealing with the infertility side and Liverpool 'if/when' i get pregant-both thankfully on the NHS.

Bit like therapy coming on here! Just wondered if there was anyone else in a similar boat-timings wise with IUI or at the Countess?


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi EveyBee,

Welcome to FF - I am glad you have found it - it is like therapy coming on here 

I have had 2 IUI's at the Countess (both unfortunately BFN's) I am now currently undergoing IVF with them and LWH combined.

Are you seeing Mr Wood? Have you seen Karen? They are both really lovely.

Here is another link to a thread that might be useful to you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178414.150

All the very best of luck with your IUI treatment. If you need any help, just shout.

xxx


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi there just thought I pop in n say hi I am at countess under mr haddad n have seen mr wood on 2nd scan they are really reaaly nice am currently on 2ww so am hopin all is well can test on sat 28 am so wantin to test early but dh says best to wait I know he s right hope all works out well for you chicken take care xx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for the replys!  Under Haddad have spoken to Karen but never met her.  Haven't met Mr Wood yet.

Good luck on your IVF and your 2ww! Wishing BFP's to you both!!

Quick q's whats with the - Hotwater bottles, pineapple juice, milk and brazil nuts?

And for your scan should you have a full bladder?  Should i go with one just incase and then i can always empty it if not!!  My DH always laughs at things like this, like i won't wear pants because when they 'gown you up'-do you leave your popsocks on or not?  Always feel like we're in a scene from Maybe Baby!

How long after your first scan did everything take-the nexst scan etc?  What side effects have you had from the injections? 

Sorry for all the questions, so nice to talk to other people about it-we have only told a chosen few just incase we m/c again or it doesn't work full stop! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

its funny what we think of isn't it?? I would leave your pop socks on  

The hot water bottle is meant to encourage the follicles to grow and the pineapple juice (must be pure and not from concentrate) and brazil nuts are meant to aid implantation. I did all of this on my second IUI and it didn't make any difference so honestly hun, just go with the flow. 

No you don't need a full bladder for the scans hun - they actually made me to go the toilet before they scanned. The time inbetween scans very much depends on how you get on at your scan. I used to go every few days from what I can remember whilst having the injections.  As for side effects I didn't have any at all. I presume that they have prescribed menopur for you? 

I haven't med Mr Haddad - what is he like? 

All the best of luck

x


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks!

Left pop socks on!  

Well had the scan-really thought i was going to have too many- don't know why just did!  But.. Have 2 perfect little ones- one 18mm one 19mm so no need to do another scan, have my injection on wed night to release them and then booked in to be basted on Friday morning! AF is due on 10/4 -birthday is on 12/4 so will test on that day-so if its bad news then i can cheer myself with presents but if its good then it will be the best b-day ever!   

Mr Haddad is lovely, saw Mr Wood this time, he was really nice too-made me feel alot better!

Had bloating, sickness and dizziness which bigger pants and ginger biscuits have helped, dizziness-well noone could tell the difference.

How is your 2ww?


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi chicken sounds all good for you I ve still got to wait until 28th to test my birthday is 2 days after so in the same mind as u to if positive will b the best news ever n if negative there s always next time and I can have a few drinkys on my birthday not really been feelin to good gp signed me off work for 1 week as was being sick after eatin to much progesterine he said with pessaries so reduced them am so just wanting it to be sat hehehe xxx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Role on Saturday!!! 

Can't believe its your birthday 2 days after AF is due-have been trying really hard not to let my mind run riot!-Not even started 2ww yet-god help me!

Sorry you are feeling icky, at least you can put you feet up and are relaxing- and most importantly 'not stressing', i actually think i coudl kill on those words now! 

Is it your first IUI? 

Have my fingers crossed for you-let me know how you get on, even if you just need someone to vent at!


----------



## Jobabes (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi EveyBee,

I too have just startd my first IUI cycle. I also had my first scan on Monday at the Countess under Mr Wood. I had my scan which showed i had produced lots of little folicles but none had released from the sac as yet. I am now booked in for another scan on Thursday morning to see if anything has progressed so I am praying everything is ok to continue.

Good luck with your injection tonight and your basting on Friday hopefully im not that far behind you.

Speak soon
Jo
x



EveyBee said:


> Role on Saturday!!!
> 
> 
> EveyBee said:
> ...


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jo

Thanks for that-Mr Wood is really nice, sorry to hear your fols are too comfortable at the the moment!  Hopefully you will have some good news on Thursday  Would be great to be on the 2ww with someone else!  

Strangely looking forward to Friday, have been really emotional today.  Until now have been quite calm about it all but now its getting closer -its dawning on me what could happen-would be the best birthday present ever  

How are you holding up Emy30-resisitng the urge to stockpile pee sticks!

Nickysy-How is IVF going?  p.s your dog is very cute!

What pee-sticks does everyone use?  Is 2 days after AF is due ok? or too soon?


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Evey! 

Everyone says to get the clear blue digital just because there is no messing around looking for lines!! I have only ever used cheapies though to be honest. I hate doing pee sticks with a passion, just because I always get bad news with them  

Hopefully they will bring us all a BFP this time!! They normally tell you to test 14 days from your basting date so that would be the 10th April for you. 

IVF is going ok - started my injections this moring - 4 amps of menopur, had a bit of a nightmare drawing it all up in the syringe but I think (hope) we did ok. 

Thanks for saying my little dog is cute - as you can imagine he is my spoilt little baby. 

Hi Jo - good luck to you too for your BFP xx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Nicksy

I bet he is spoilt, we only have 2 house cats and they are spoilt, would love to have another dog-used to have a choc lab and mini daschund-really miss not having one-especially now!
Both work long hours so seems impossible at the moment. 
Springer or cocker, mother in-law has a rescue cocker-very sweet, completely spoilt too!

Apart from the embro-transfer and collection what else is different with IVF to IUI?  Have been told we might be able to go onto IVF if our 3 goes of IUI aren't sucessful. It sounds alot more scary and draining!?

Trying to think of something fun to do as a 'back-up' plan on my birthday-Easter weekend so everywhere is probably going to be packed-any ideas?


----------



## Jobabes (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi,

Thankyou guys for your good luck wishes.
I should be in bed now but cant sleep as Im both excited and nervous for 2morro morning, Im just hoping and praying  I get the news I want!
Any way Im sat here with my pineapple juice and hot water bottle LOL   so I best get myself off to bed now.

Speak soon 
Jo
x


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Let us know how you get on Jobabes! 

When was your appointment on Monday-wasn't in the morning was in-mine was at 10am-might have seen you there!


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi chickens bad news am afraid came on af this morning gutted is not the word but brain won't engage to think of strong word I ve not stopped crying I think dh is more upset his little lip was shakin when I told him this morning he said "oh we should still do pregnancy test on sat " bless him he s been so strong and he really doesn't no what to do or say must be so hard for them keepin my fingers crossed for you tho missy you I hope and pray for you going to ring chester this afternoon n find out what happens next not sure if to have a month off or not keep me updated n ill have a few drinkys for you on sat (my birthday) take care chicken am sure we ll speak soon xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladies, just wanted to let you know there are quite a few of us on the TTC thread that are going through IUI procedures and 2WWs at the moment. You're all very welcome to pop in and say hi, or ask any Q's


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for that Mrs Brown-will do! 

Emy30- i can't say how sorry i am to hear AF arrived  . 
i am thinking of you and your O/H. 
Can't imagine how devasted you are or what you are going through. 
Its so unfair and crap.
Sending big big hugs


----------



## Jobabes (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Emy30 - So sorry that your AF arrived, I am thinking of you and send you big hugs  

Eveybee - My first scan on Monday was at 2pm so I would of missed you x

Well I went for my 2nd IUI scan on Thursday, DH came in with me this time which was really nice. I have 3 fols!!! one on the left which is 13.9mm and two on the right which are 15.4mm and 14.4mm. 
After my consultant speaking with Mr Wood she came back and told us that he wants us to come back in on Monday for a 3rd scan to see if one of the little fols have gone as he wont let the treatment go ahead with 3 fols as the risk of having triplets is too high!

So I have no more injections to take and its just a case of letting nature take its course and seeing how the scan goes on Monday.

During my scan my consultant informed me that I have Polysistric ovaries which I had never been told of before   

Well I hope all has gone well for you today Eveybee, Let me know how it went.

Speak soon
Jo
xx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Sorry for not being intouch in a while, have been signed off with having some nasty side effects from the prog pessarys-nice!    

Insem went fine, i have a kink in my cervic which made it more difficult to get the tube in-bit of cramping and that was it!

I have PCOS too!  Can't believe they have only just picked up on that!  If its the full blown sydrome(think i had to a blood test on certain days of cycle for this) then you can put on weight very easily, have hair where you don't want it, spots, horrible periods!!! 

Have been told can't test till Monday 13th, not feeling positive at all at the moment, everytime i cramp i keep thinking is my period on its way. A/F is due on Friday-hopefully won't turn up at all for 9mths!  

Good luck with your next scan too!


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Well still no AF(touch wood!)  Stupid(i regret this before anyone says!!) i tested this morning and there was a very very faint line-but this could be nothing!-hence why you shouldn't test early! 

Does the progesterone stop the test from working or give the wrong result?
How long does the follicle release hormone HSG stay in your system for?  Had mine on the 25th March-should be out by now shouldn't it?

Have had a letter from the hospital saying that if i turn out to be pregnant i need to start the heparin injections and aspirin for antisphophid syndrome-(poorly spelt!)

Advice would be great -- thanks in advance!  Will let you know how it goes


----------



## Jobabes (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Eveybee,

Glad to hear your insem went well, I too had a kink in my cervic which made it quite difficult and had a lot of cramping.
Well its monday the 13th today so you should have your result, I so hope its a BFP for you. Im not supposed to test until friday the 17th but I did a sneaky one this morning and of course it was a BFN!!! : ( So I will have to wait now until friday but I just know my AF is only days away as I have all the normal symptoms : (

Oh well fingers, toes,eyes and everything crossed for both of us hey!!!!

Speak soon 
Jo
x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi I think if u tested 1 day before and it was positive I think its gonna be positive tom the hormone drug shld b well out of your system by now congrats chicken I got my new prescription today so fingers crossed all will go well this time let me know what ur result is am sure its worked oh by the way what was that letter u got I never had one they must have known hehe take care chicken xxx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Had a positive result but had spotting so with my history had to go straight to A&E, to cut a long story short they took bloods for my HCG levels- which on the positive side say i am pregnant but while at this stage should be at 400/500 mine are 130.  Really scared, worried and in work so trying to keep my emotions in check.

Have an emergency Anti nate appointment at 11am today and they will test again to see if the levels have increased, if they have decreased it means i 'was' pregnant but not anymore and if they have increased then i suppose it depends on by what amount.

Hope it has tripled or at the very least doubled!


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't test today as there wasn't enough time between my last blood test, so going tomorrow and will find out that night.

Sorry Jo didn't say good luck, hadn't read your message properly sorry!!!  So big hugs and good luck!


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Will make it short!

Had a positive test-yey!
HCG levels 143, then 423, then had bleeding, hevay, HCG 1259, 
Think its twins
Had 5 wk scan -nothing there(too early)
Admitted to Countess with cramping and bleeding, stayed over, nurses lovely.  Saw Mcormack in morning said scan showed nothing, but cervic closed.  Thought maybe we had just lost one.

Went for scan today-nothing lost both.  
Now up to 9 miscarriages, don't know really what to say. Have been signed off work this week and next.  Feel numb.  Won't be starting 2nd IUI for a few months.

Just wanted to let you know why i hadn't been on for a while.  OK though, been through it plenty of times before, get through it this time!

Keep you chins up on the 2ww and just starting-stay positive and keep in touch!


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't put in to words how sorry I am my thoughts are with you both chicken take care keep in touch xxxx big hugs n kisses xxxxx


----------



## Jobabes (Mar 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news Eveybee, I am thinking of you hun x


----------

